# Sutton, WV - Sheba, Senior O/S Needs Kindness



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14411508

Sheba is a registered German Shepherd that was relunctantly turned in by a long-time owner when they could no longer afford her care. Sheba is 12 years old and is starting to show signs of aging in her hips and bladder. She is housebroken, spayed, and has registration papers. Sheba needs a kind-hearted and understanding individual who can make her remaining life comfortable. She is available for adoption at a reduced rate. Please call today and refer to shelter #08-09-D023 

Braxton Co AS


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG! Sent to the pound after 12 years of devotion?? How devastating for her...can anyone help her?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

there are wonderful, caring people here on this board who have a soft spot for seniors. i hope one of them sees this thread and by some miracle has some room. eisis, i cannot even imagine how confusing and devastating this must be for a dog who has had a home for 12 years. so many people are in such dire circumstances right now. it's a good possibility her owners are devastated too. i so hope someone here can help her. i am full at five.


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

I can't believe someone would just dump this beautiful girl after 12 years!!!!!! I hope someone will help this beautiful old gal and give her the love she truley deserves... NOT a cold shelter kennel.... after years of devotion and love on her part she deserves to have someone to love her!!!!
If I could help I would but I have 5 dogs here and don't have room for more.... :..(


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

Someone turned in a 14 year old arthritic husky here last week.
We had no choice but to PTS after a few days , I'm still sad ..................

I hope this poor old girl does better !


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

OMG.. I wanna cry! How awful to do this to this poor dear senior girl. I'm about 70 miles from this shelter and would go pick her up this afternoon IF she has a place to go to as I'm not off again until next week. PLEASE, CAN SOMEONE HELP HER?


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I wish she could make the trip up here, I would be happy to give her another year or whatever she lives out to.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

anyone closer than alaska? bless your heart dear girl.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

I did speak with the shelter lady and other than some old age stiffness she's in pretty good shape... they said she's a big sweet girl. She's probably been an indoor dog from what they know of her.. won't potty in the run and holds it until they walk her.. The family owned her 12 yrs!!!!!!!! SInce she's been a pup! How could they abandon her like this!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

sometimes people just have no other choice (except the one i would make for a dog that age who is uprooted from the only family she has ever known). i feel so helpless with five here, i simply cannot take another. thank you for caring and calling about her, at least it shows there is some interest.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Has anyone on this board pulled from this shelter before or know any of the employees???? A good rescue was going to pull her and I could have picked her up today but the lady won't release her until the shelter director returns from vacation next week and personally takes her to the vets' ???? I'm really confused ....


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: FORRUGERHas anyone on this board pulled from this shelter before or know any of the employees???? A good rescue was going to pull her and I could have picked her up today but the lady won't release her until the shelter director returns from vacation next week and personally takes her to the vets' ???? I'm really confused ....


We tried Pat and I hope this girl gets rescued. Why she has to sit in the shelter for a WEEK till the director gets back is UNREAL :-(
Thanks for your help.


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

Perhaps the shelter director wants to make sure she goes to a good home? I could put some money towards boarding for her.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

we heard back from the shelter and it was a misunderstanding on THEIR part, very sad...


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't get it. So she still has to wait to get anything rolling? 
As if she hasn't been through enough!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

vicki what do you mean very sad. has something happened to sheba? is someone following up???


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

As far as we know Sheba is OK.. but with the shelter director being on vacation, it seems the lady we both spoke to is in charge and won't release Sheba until the shelter director is back from vacation and can personally take Sheba to get her a HC. It's really bizarre....SHe said the shelter pays for the HC and the director is the only person with the authority to authorize the shelter to pay for the certificate. Make no sence! I just wonder if she feels Sheba is of value being as she was turned in with AKC registration and a bunch of old vet records. It's so difficult to place an older girl like Sheba that most shelters do the happy dance when a rescue pulls an older girl like her.. Anyways, I will be checking on her later in the week and next week if needed .... JUst too bad for her she has to spend a week in that place when it could have been avoided.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

something does not sound quite right.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

I recieved a e-mail from same lady at this shelter saying she was confused and Sheba can be picked up when transportation available from someone in WV. We could have had her out of there today if she wasn't CONFUSED. grrrrrrrrrrrrrr

NOW I AM CONFUSED


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

THIS IS getting riduculous about poor Sheba. I was just now informed the shelter director is closing the shelter for the rest of the week. NO ADOPTIONS or PLACEMENTS till he gets back, Sheba has to stay there till next week.









What kind of facilty does this?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

one that has some kind of problem. disease? underfunding? local political shenanigans? or...the run-around because there is something wrong with the dog? whatever it is i hope that it changes soon and that sheba can get the help she needs.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

My guess is that they're closing the shelter for the rest of the week since the director is on vacation as it appears there is no one there who knows what they're doing. Sorry, but leaving this poor girl stuck in a kennel run for a week after being dropped there by the only family she's known is no doubt terrible stressful on her. And unnecessary!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I am about two hours away from this shelter and will try to help if/when Sheba is released from the shelter. I can do transports on the weekends, so please let me know in which direction she will be traveling when she is rescued. If I can help, I will certainly try to be available. 

Shannon


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i am thinking of sheba and hoping/wishing she has a family/person of her own again soon.

has anyone confirmed today that the above info (shelter closed, etc.) is current and valid? is anyone working on this senior girl?


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: katielizi am thinking of sheba and hoping/wishing she has a family/person of her own again soon.
> 
> has anyone confirmed today that the above info (shelter closed, etc.) is current and valid? is anyone working on this senior girl?


I have been in touch with them thru e-mail and Pat (FORRUGER) talked with the girl on the phone yesterday. We tried to get her out yesterday :-(


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

any good word on dear sheba?


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

haven't heard a word from the shelter


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm still available to pull this girl next week when the shelter re-opens IF needed. . I still think it's terrible she wasn't allowed to leave Monday! Poor baby....


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i called this shelter today...i simply could not believe they would let a 12 year old girl sit there because someone was on vacation and they could not release her until this person came back. at first the young lady i spoke with (another "katie"), said that was the situation...then 10 minutes after we hung up she called me back and said that if someone can come at 3 this afternoon (they close at 3:30), they will release her.

please can someone go get her?


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

I"m at work until 4p and not able to get her!







The next day off I have when I could pick her up isn't until Monday! Is the rescue Xira with still able to take her after she's out??? I don't mind at all temp fostering this dear ole' girl until she can be transported, but just need to know she has a place to go to. 

Anybody else near that area able to pick her up and bring her to Beckley this evening??? I imagine chances of that are very slim!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I am also in WV and can help, but not before 3 p.m. Does the shelter have a volunteer or other person who could transport her closer to Charleston, WV around 5 p.m. and then I could hook up with Pat (FORRUGER) later in the evening? 

Shannon (in WV)


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

Shannon can you call the shelter and see if someone is willing to do met you?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

we've let the shelter know that someone will be picking up sheba on monday, they are good with that and tell me they will keep her safe until then. i judged the shelter worker i spoke with to be caring and honest about this...but i recognize that a dog is never truly safe until they are out of the shelter.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i'm sure sheba is ready to get outa there. don't forget her!


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

I'll be meeting this young lady early in the day on Monday


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Did she finally get out of there last Monday? Any updates?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

not last monday...it's tomorrow monday that forruger will be going.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

thinking about sheba tonight and hoping everything goes as planned tomorrow.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

I'll let you know how she is doing after I get her. SHelter opens at 12n it looks like.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

I've been in touch with Xira and she is still willing to take Sheba. HOWEVER, she now has a big serious problem at home as one of her dogs has bloat and torsion and underwent emergency surgery this weekend for it. He's still in very serious condition. 

IF there would happen to be any other rescue out there who might be able to accept Sheba please let her know!!! She would need to foster Sheba herself until placement and it would be really helpful to her as taking in a new foster at this time is going to be very stressful and difficult to deal with...

But bottom line, I"m still picking her up and she's still willing to take her her if that's Sheba's only option ot finding a home... Can anyone help out? I'll post more pictures and info on Sheba after I pick her up.........


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing now says Lost/Found --- Anyone know what that means?


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Sheba is out of the shelter and with me in Beckley. She's a beautiful lady and very young at heart and I'm hoping she will find her forever retirement home quickly as she really misses her family. I guess after 12 yrs of being with them that's to be expected. They could no longer afford to care for her.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

WOOHOO - so glad she's outta there! Nice job everyone!

Vicki - so sorry about your baby who bloated. Hope everything is going okay...


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

CAN ANYONE TAKE SHEBA IN FOR PLACEMENT???? I just found out that Xira is NOT able to take her to foster due to circumstances she hadn't planned on. I can only hold her for no more than two weeks and then poor girl will have to go into a boarding kennels!!! SHe's too old to be sent to a kennels, but I have no other option as I don't have the accomodations to foster her indefinatley. 

Sheba's been thru a lot losing the only family she's ever known and needs to be placed in a stable enviroment.... If anyone has it in there heart to help this young lady, please let me know. Xira is also trying to find placement for her .....


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

FORRUGER:

I will see if I can help find her a soft retirement spot here in WV. Will put out some feelers and will keep my ears open too. 

Shannon


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Shannon, Xira has found a place for her to go.... it looks like she may be needing transporting your way. There's a possiblity the foster may be looking for assistance incase there's a chance you are able to help with her. No date set as yet... I'll be talking with the lady who's taking her today and will find out what her plans are. Sheba is a lovely senior girl


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

FORRUGER:

Keep me posted. I will try to help and, if we get to meet up for the exchange, it will give me a chance to chat with you for a moment or two as well. You will have to hear about my latest personal rescue - my neighbor's Treeing Walker Coonhound









Shannon


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks so much Shannon for wanting to help. I found out Sheba will be going in a different direction and not thru your way. But by all means pm or email me and tell me about your new rescue 'friend'..... just love those hounds!! Pat


----------

